# S-0, Designs of the Community (Next Puzzle Announcement!)



## Sion (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello!

I'M currently thinking about designing a new 3x3. I'm still deciding on a name, but i'm thinking of the name of the cube being the "quasar", or if produced by a large company like QiYi, I will call it the Tempest. Here's what i'm thinking, but right now it's just thoughts:

Sidelegnths are 55.5 mm, so it facilitates oh and normal 3x3 solving.

The corner design is squared off, but thin so that it goes over the center. Very round cone like shape inside with no flat edges to stop catching and to make maximum corner cutting with ease.

Edges are very highly sloped and round to decrease friction and contact to help with faster m slices. Internal mechanism sort- of like the qiyi sail , but a little more thick. Torpedoes are diamond shaped and a little thin to help facilitate corner cutting.

Centers like the gans but a little steeper, rounder, and sort-of "gem-like". This allows to maximize reverse to a little over line to line.

If anybody is willing to help me design this puzzle, let me know ASAP. Thank you!


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Sion (Apr 18, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> Sounds pretty cool.


Thanks. 
It would grwatly be beneficial if someone can actually design this, because there is a chance that this cube can be made. All I need is for someone that has the resources for ma king this puzzle real.. I tried, but I can't. I don't have the skill to draw this.


----------



## Abo (Apr 18, 2016)

I would love to help by producing CAD and prototyping, but I am not too sure of all that you mean, if you could produce drawings, it would be super helpful


----------



## Sion (Apr 18, 2016)

Okay. I'm currently not sure how to draw it. But this is what I can describe the cube as.

The corner is sort of like the yuexiao, but with no holes and the grooved region is completely round. The way the corners are sloped is like the tornado, but squared off.
The edges are externally like the yuxin (rounded slope shaped) , but the curve is more extreme and steep, sort of lIke the letter v, but with the base of a u. The internals are like the qiyi sail, and sort of based on gothic architecture. The torpedo is a long, diamond shape to help the faces turn much more easily.

The centers are like the gans s caps, but more sloped, roundened, and corners are slightly flattened down, so the corner goes over it easily to facilitate reverse.

As hardware goes, the springs should be like softer dayan aprings. The screws should be Phillips, and the surface flat, although it genuinely doesnt matter.

A fangshI or yuexiao core could work, but again, doesn't matter as much 

I hope these comparisons to other mechanisms is helpful


----------



## Abo (Apr 18, 2016)

Not necessarily a whole lot right now, I just ordered a yuexiao 2 days ago, *if anyone can do a drawing and post it on this thread*, and get your confirmation, I could make relatively accurate models and start printing a prototype. Having a close up to look at and see what you mean will help a lot


----------



## Knut (Apr 18, 2016)

This actually sounds like a really good design, especially for reverse cutting.
I'd be really interested in helping design it, and I've worked with CAD for a while. I'm also hoping to buy a 3d printer within the next couple months, so it would probably be possible for me to print it out and make revisions. I also have access to a 3d printer through my robotics team, but it's out of filament ATM, although that can be remedied.


----------



## Abo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for that stuff, my order shipped out today, will be here thursday or friday, and i will have a yuexiao, sail, and yuxin to look at to see what you mean, also have an extra moyu core and hardware set, so once im printing, through my high school, i will post pictures and updates, but remember, it is a printed cube so will be scratchy no matter what i imagine.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Moyu Lantern? interesting.


----------



## Knut (Apr 19, 2016)

Abo said:


> Thanks for that stuff, my order shipped out today, will be here thursday or friday, and i will have a yuexiao, sail, and yuxin to look at to see what you mean, also have an extra moyu core and hardware set, so once im printing, through my high school, i will post pictures and updates, but remember, it is a printed cube so will be scratchy no matter what i imagine.


Does the printer have the ability to print in ABS? If so then you could do an acetone vapor treatment (not nearly as hard as it sounds) which smooths everything out a lot.


----------



## Abo (Apr 19, 2016)

Knut said:


> Does the printer have the ability to print in ABS? If so then you could do an acetone vapor treatment (not nearly as hard as it sounds) which smooths everything out a lot.


I am not positive off the top of my head what type of plastic the printer prints, I'm pretty sure one uses PLA (makerbot) dunno about the other one my school has access to


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Moyu Lantern? interesting.



I called it the lantern since a lantern emits light, and light is the fastest thing un the universe.


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2016)

One thing, if it is possible to make the edges just a little less pointy externally, please do so.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> I called it the lantern since a lantern emits light, and light is the fastest thing un the universe.


Clever!


----------



## Ikki (Apr 19, 2016)

This is gonna be interesting..


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's a list of pros and cons I have:

Pros:
Insane corner cutting because of internal cone mech
Small size of 55.5 mm makes for a great oh cube
Centers with steep slope and rounded corners make for supreme reverse, possibly moderately past line to line

Cons:
Very low external and internal contact can make the cube too fast for rough turning styles. Heavy lube might fix this.

The large Florian cuts can make the cube floppies than the floppiest floppy cube, though the round internal mech makes it go through turns without locking up.


----------



## Abo (Apr 19, 2016)

Tomorrow I can start basic work on it, dunno how much tho cuz I don't have yuexiao as reference yet


----------



## mjm (Apr 19, 2016)

Keep in mind that circular stems on the edges stick out further than triangular ones, and might not necessarily facilitate better corner cutting/less catching.


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2016)

True, but the image isn't showing.

I kept the edges round to decrease surface contact to make the cube super fast. It will also help with oh solving, as it will be less stress on the hand.


----------



## Drad (Apr 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> True, but the image isn't showing.
> 
> I kept the edges round to decrease surface contact to make the cube super fast. It will also help with oh solving, as it will be less stress on the hand.


For the core i think you should use this core http://cube4you.com/cube4you-orange-core-p-36.html?cPath=27_28 it is stable and could make it more controllable because it keeps the screws straight.


----------



## Abo (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a full moyu hardware set and core for early prototypes, so that is that for now, but thanks for the input


----------



## mjm (Apr 20, 2016)

Sion said:


> True, but the image isn't showing.
> 
> I kept the edges round to decrease surface contact to make the cube super fast. It will also help with oh solving, as it will be less stress on the hand.



Oops. I can't get it to show (imgur doesn't like my computer very much). I'm really curious to see how this turns out! I can do a little 3D work but I might be better suited for 2D technical sketching. I could get some stuff down for a more technical view.


----------



## Sion (Apr 20, 2016)

I just wanted to say thank you to all who are dedicated to seeing this cube go into their hands and make it a reality. 

Now here is the questiom: if it becomes super successful, who would you like to mass produce it through?

I'm going to say rubiks, so they have a modern mechanism cube for broader audiences that can be purchased on a shelf.


----------



## Drad (Apr 20, 2016)

Sion said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to all who are dedicated to seeing this cube go into their hands and make it a reality.
> 
> Now here is the questiom: if it becomes super successful, who would you like to mass produce it through?
> 
> I'm going to say rubiks, so they have a modern mechanism cube for broader audiences that can be purchased on a shelf.


moyu or qiyi


----------



## Sion (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's the name list I got for whoever mass produces this model:

Moyu: DengLong, HuaLong GTX
GuoGuan: MeiXiao
Congs Design: AoYing
QiYi: Stratus
Yuxin: Inferno
Gans: 355
FangShi: Fengshan


----------



## Abo (Apr 20, 2016)

I personally wouldn't care who mass produced if it somehow got that far down the line of development, and because I print through my school, I can only work on this for about another month and a half until I have summer break and no further access to printing that I would know of, but, I could see having solid prototypes going in as soon as two weeks probably


----------



## mjm (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd love Gans to make it because I want more Gans cubes 

MoYu likely has the most resources to make it a reality and make it exactly how you intend it to be. It won't be Cong's Design or GuoGuan because those are designers, but maybe you could get your own line!


----------



## Sion (Apr 20, 2016)

mjm said:


> I'd love Gans to make it because I want more Gans cubes
> 
> MoYu likely has the most resources to make it a reality and make it exactly how you intend it to be. It won't be Cong's Design or GuoGuan because those are designers, but maybe you could get your own line!


I call my line Neocube, and I call this cube the Quasar, but it will be on behalf on all of you, who helped make this thing a reality


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 20, 2016)

Meixiao is epic, and Hualong GTX is cool too. Qiyi Stratus is epic too xD


----------



## Sion (Apr 20, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> Meixiao is epic, and Hualong GTX is cool too. Qiyi Stratus is epic too xD


I hope this website can strike a deal with moyu to make this cube mass produced. If moyu makes it a cube under the moyu name, I hope it is the DengLong or HuaLong GTX. If they make it a separate designer branch, I wish it can be called the neocube quasar, but I will make an open vote between several names.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 20, 2016)

wca? xD.
Denglong is weird imho. Hualong GTX sounds op


----------



## Abo (Apr 20, 2016)

Package arrived today, haven't gotten it yet cuz at school. Very basics drawn up in Autodesk inventor


----------



## mjm (Apr 20, 2016)

Abo said:


> Package arrived today, haven't gotten it yet cuz at school. Very basics drawn up in Autodesk inventor



Would you mind emailing me those files? I'd just like to see what you've got going on with it. If it's alright I can PM you my email.


----------



## Sion (Apr 20, 2016)

Same. Can you send me the files too?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 20, 2016)

Am I the only one who doesn't see the point of this puzzle? Both my YueXiao and my 356s can reverse cut any realistic angle, why would I sacrifice cube stability for reverse cutting that isn't necessary? Most cubes coming out these days are EXPECTED to cut almost any angle, and I don't see this cube bringing anything new to the table.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Apr 20, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see the point of this puzzle? Both my YueXiao and my 356s can reverse cut any realistic angle, why would I sacrifice cube stability for reverse cutting that isn't necessary? Most cubes coming out these days are EXPECTED to cut almost any angle, and I don't see this cube bringing anything new to the table.


True enough. Most people don't cut more than 45 except in reviews... And reverse corner cutting.. is fine at the moment. My Aolong can corner cut almost everywhere, more than enough.

But I guess there's no harm in trying, so go ahead anyway


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 20, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> True enough. Most people don't cut more than 45 except in reviews... And reverse corner cutting.. is fine at the moment. My Aolong can corner cut almost everywhere, more than enough.
> 
> But I guess there's no harm in trying, so go ahead anyway



I also noticed while browsing that the OP had a PB of 70 seconds a few months ago... I don't want to discriminate based on times (Just look at Tony Fisher, solves over 1 minute but has a great mind for cube design) but I really don't know if I fully trust someone who isn't sub 60 to have the best ideas for what is good in a speedcube.


----------



## Sion (Apr 21, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I also noticed while browsing that the OP had a PB of 70 seconds a few months ago... I don't want to discriminate based on times (Just look at Tony Fisher, solves over 1 minute but has a great mind for cube design) but I really don't know if I fully trust someone who isn't sub 60 to have the best ideas for what is good in a speedcube.



I am sub 60 first off. my current pb with beginners method was 36.157 seconds, no skips whatsoever. My average is now in the 45 second range, and i'm just beginning to learn a speedsolving method.

Second, I want new good cube with minimal friction and slightly smaller size to be a potential OH and two handed main.

My main targets here are Roux and OH solvers, who need a cube that has good amount of speed with minimal effort. The current OH cubes are rather outdated as today's standards concerned I also want to reduce the stress caused from cutting at extreme angles, so it doesn't have as much of a "reverb" feel. As Roux solvers go, They need a cube with super fast m slices. the aero cuts on the internal stalk to minimalize internal friction to make the EMS cuts feel just as fast as RLUDFB turns.

Not saying the gans is bad, it's a fantastic cube, but it's way too expensive.

I will admit, this cube isn't truly meant for anyone with rough turning styles or sturdy-feeling cubes. it's for light turning styles and people who prefer flexible cubes.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 21, 2016)

Sion said:


> new good cube with minimal friction and slightly smaller size



Minimal friction: Apply lube to existing puzzles and you can easily achieve U2s, which aren't even necessary. I would recommend checking out Chris Olson's video on the "fast cubes" myth. Also, many people like friction as it can contribute to a stable cube

Slightly smaller size: I don't do OH, but I think the 0.5mm difference between your proposed cube and the 56mm Gans 356 isn't going to be radical. Most popular speedcubes come in various sizes.



Sion said:


> who need a cube that has good amount of speed with minimal effort



They should try loosing their tensions



Sion said:


> current OH cubes are rather outdated as today's standards concerned



I have no clue which puzzles you're referencing, but I don't understand how the latest technology can be outdated. Outdated compared to what?
I see most OHers using cubes that came out in 2016



Sion said:


> I also want to reduce the stress caused from cutting at extreme angles, so it doesn't have as much of a "reverb" feel.



This is one thing I can get behind, it would be very useful to have a puzzle on the market that could cut extreme angles and not have "reverb". I just don't see the proof that this puzzle could achieve that.



Sion said:


> They need a cube with super fast m slices. the aero cuts on the internal stalk to minimalize internal friction to make the EMS cuts feel just as fast as RLUDFB turns.



I'd like to hear more about this in a response post. All I really heard about the internals from your OP was "A fangshI or yuexiao core could work, but again, doesn't matter as much" And that the internals are like "like the qiyi sail, And sort of based on gothic architecture" But what you're describing sounds original to me, please elaborate on this (sorry if you mentioned this in the sketch you made, I couldn't read your cursive)



Sion said:


> Not saying the gans is bad, it's a fantastic cube, but it's way too expensive.



How will your cube be produced cheaper?



Sion said:


> I will admit, this cube isn't truly meant for anyone with rough turning styles or sturdy-feeling cubes. it's for light turning styles and people who prefer flexible cubes.



I don't think that's up to you


Sorry for the long post, some of the ideas are good and I'd like to hear more about, but I don't see this as much more than an unfinished concept, in my opinion this would need more work to be used as a design


----------



## Sion (Apr 21, 2016)

Glad to hear some of my designs are good.

Heres the breakdown of the mechanism:

Corners: the internal stalk root will be completely rounded to help nullify the reverb. Of course it will still exist, but since it is round, corner cutting will feel more like butter than clapping. I can be wrong, but that is what I intend it to do. When looking at newer cube mechanisms, they all started to become more round on the interior, so I decided to jump the gun and take an attempt at a cone with conical cuts instead of flat sides with individual sets of conical cuts.

Edge: while I hope the base if the edge can be a little more flat on the outside to make it feel less floppy, the internal design is what I love. I decided to make some changes, but they will make sense. The torpedo for antipop will be shaped like the Las Vegas sign, keeping it in a way for internal wiggle room while also accommodating corner cutting and a stomy antipop.
. The main connection stalk will be sort of like a bow and arrow. It will have two air pockets meant for internal speed for great airy turning. The internal mech of the edge base will resemble the yuxin fire, with one wide connical cut . There will be a perfect fit to the corner interpause "track" area to the stalk connecting it to the centers.

Center caps: Almost like the gans, but the angle is deeper and more gentle to make reverse have the same butter feel.

I hope this helps clear things up.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 21, 2016)

Infinitely better than what you had before


----------



## Sion (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks. By no means I am an experienced designer, and I just put my ideas here to see if more experienced cubers could put their two cents into this mechanism. I appreciate your input


----------



## Abo (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, that was a handful of posts to read, and either way for me, this is a fun project testing the limits of my 3D modeling abilities, and if it turns out poor, I'm totally ok with that result because it is a physical project. Also, got my yuexiao in the mail today, so can work on modeling and modifying pieces as needed now, going to try to get inventor on my laptop so I can work at home on it, which would be super useful, even tho I'm a pretty busy person right now.


----------



## Sion (Apr 21, 2016)

Just do whatever keeps you out of stress... I don't want to strain anyone.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Apr 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Minimal friction: Apply lube to existing puzzles and you can easily achieve U2s, which aren't even necessary. I would recommend checking out Chris Olson's video on the "fast cubes" myth. Also, many people like friction as it can contribute to a stable cube
> 
> Slightly smaller size: I don't do OH, but I think the 0.5mm difference between your proposed cube and the 56mm Gans 356 isn't going to be radical. Most popular speedcubes come in various sizes.
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Abo (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok, I don't think I'll be able to work on it too much for the next 3 or so weeks, due to an AP exam and sports, and other school things stealing a lot of my time, after may 13th tho, my schedule clears up a lot, and I can defiantly work on it a lot after then, I have a basic center and cap modeled, and very rough other stuff so far, so there is my update on things


----------



## Sion (Apr 25, 2016)

Abo said:


> Ok, I don't think I'll be able to work on it too much for the next 3 or so weeks, due to an AP exam and sports, and other school things stealing a lot of my time, after may 13th tho, my schedule clears up a lot, and I can defiantly work on it a lot after then, I have a basic center and cap modeled, and very rough other stuff so far, so there is my update on things


Good to know. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Abo (Apr 25, 2016)

Sion said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the update!


No problem, today I got some time to work on it, made some progress on an edge, need to bring a cube to class for reference from now on, was hard to have things as wanted. Also, for now, I have the model as a 55mm, with the center being 19mm, and edges being 18mm, just to see how that looks in model, won't be too hard to change if it looks too weird.


----------



## Drad (Apr 25, 2016)

An interesting thing you could do the the Edge piece is for the Torpedoes make the in the shape of a cross so it grips under the center caps so that it can never pop.


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2016)

Edit: I realized the neocube is a magnet company, so I might settle on talking terms with moyu or rubiks. I might re-name the branch S0, and keep the cube name quasar.

Is anybody else excited?


----------



## Sion (May 4, 2016)

Sorry for the double post, but this is important.

I have updated designs improving on the original sketches I drew. I will not make them public, but for anyone who is interested in seeing those sketches, just let me know, and also (sorry for the paranoid comment) promise that you will give me credit if you want to use any of my sketches for your own use. It will be deeply appreciated, and a little satisfying to know that my idea might be used to fuel other projects.

If you want to see the v2 sketches, send me a PM, I will not post them publicly until prototyping is complete.


----------



## Sion (May 17, 2016)

Everyonee, great news:

Qiyi just replied, and they are going to take the info to the head of the company to see if they are interested.

Congrats everyone, this will be S-0, a designer cube line from Sion, Abo, and QiYi!


----------



## JaccaTheCuber (May 17, 2016)

Great job, Trent! Just saw your design and looks like a very high quality speed cube!!!


----------



## MoyuFTW (May 17, 2016)

So what's so special about this cube (as opposed to other new 3x3s)?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (May 17, 2016)

Congrats, qiyi is boss


Coolio


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

Mainly the internal mechanism.

The corners have a cone shaped stalk, compared to the yuexiao's flat with inverted round gap structure. It also has no holes near the squared off areas to lower the amount of catches.

The edge is truly a unique design, with slight resemblance to the x-man tornado. The internal edge area has two holes to minimalize friction with slice moves to make them easier to accomplish. The flat area on the external design is to increase friction externally, to avoid a more filled in, heavy feel, which I gather that a large amount of cubers do not like.

The centers are like the gans, but has a more sloped edge, and slightly more polished to make reverse feel like nothing on this cube because of the cone structure on the stalk of the corner.

I hope this helps identify this new cube more


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

I also chose QiYi because they were the fastest to contact me, and thus probably the most interested.

Qiyi also makes cubes that are just complete wowing factors, and also the makers of my main 3x3, the X-man tornado. Chances are if I get my other other ordered puzzles, they will all be QiYi, since they just do such a great job.

And to Qiyi, if you do come across this thread, I just want to say a big thank you for even finding interest in this. I seriously thought this cube would just be a 3d printed exclusive that can only be made for hundreds on shapeways. Then you guys came along, and the fastest to get my designs, and probably the only ones who really found an interest.

Also to you, the Speedsolving members, thank you so much for being here and supporting and cheering me on in a persuit to make a new speedcube. 

Now, the real question: will the design work.


----------



## Cubified (May 18, 2016)

Lets hope so... I will be the one to review the cube!


----------



## Cubified (May 18, 2016)

Will this cube be anticipated for release by fall?


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

Cubified said:


> Will this cube be anticipated for release by fall?



I hope for around between early December and mid march.


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

Looks like the the name suggestion from IamSpeedbing is the frontrunning name, distant second with quasar, third with Stratus, no votes for air!

I will start designing a box with the name tempest on it.


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

Stratus and air are eliminated!

You have two options now:


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Wow! Thank you for considering my name ( 'tempest' )! If it wins, could I have some credit? Ok if not . Wow... I will definitely buy the cube. Any news from QiYi about mass production? Also, do you like the name 'tempest' ? It would fit into wl qiyi's weather themed cubes.


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

The poll will close soon, so cast your vote!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Man, I want my name to win for some reason. Thank you anyway for considering it and it means so, so much to me. Thank you. When is the poll ending, btw? Thanks!


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

It will end 9:08 pm edt. But to let you know, you probably already won!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Yay! But do you like it? That is what is important to me. And the whole crew who helped with this. Wow. Now I REALLY cannot wait until December  
Will the people who had some part in this be mentioned on the box or something? Also, how is the prototype? And, how much will you price it for? I'm from the UK so I don't know about dollars, but I think it should be slightly cheaper than regular 3x3's to attract attention. If you want, I could do some close up detailed sketches if you want. Also, would you let me review it on my YouTube channel once it is set up? Thanks! Could the people that participated or done something with YouTube vining channels get the cube for testing? ( Sorry, I don't want to sound rude. I will buy one anyway ) Do you think there will be different colours available, like teal, grey or pink? Oh! Big question: Will you use caps or splits? And, if you need any help or something, ask me 


~ IaS.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Also, could you use the reinforced yuexiao core for extra stability and the dual center piece spring/ screw holder of the yuexiao? Also to make the cube less floppy. Man, I cannot wait for this cube. I am soooo happy.


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

I love the name idea, it sound menacing and vigorous, something a cube should be. 

As for price, $14 seems like an attractive pricepoint. Not so much that it is expensive, but not so cheap that people question performance.

Prototypes will be 3d printed, and well, it would be better to wait for december. I am not sure about how I can ship them out to all of you, I will need to talk to Qiyi about that.

But there is still an uncertainty, as I need to wait for actual responses from their designer. But they are well aware about the excitement.

Colors will be: metalic black (possibly a designer exclusive, and rarest speedcube varient) black, white, primary, purple, teal, indigo, dark green, fluro yellow, burgandy, and stickerless variants


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Thanks! I agree that 14 dollars is a great price. I hope the heads at QiYi like the cube. I will probably get black, teal and sticker less ( maybe even metallic black, but you will be in charge of giving away those.) What about the box? Something fancy like the weilong gets or something edgy like the x man tornado? Since you are mentioning sticker less, I understand that the pieces will not be of the capped design. What about the yuexiao like core and a extra stability center? Thanks in advance!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Also, could I attempt to draw the box? How would you like it to look? I could first to a bet of it and see how you like it. I will do a fancy box and a regular box. Thanks!


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

Go ahead. Extend off of my drawings and sketches. Make sure to put me on them too, and go ahead with the box. Make it sleek, black and white, fancy like the gts


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Sure! I will gladly help. ( inner me: go on! Push your drawing skill to the limit! You can do it! )
Yeah, I was thinking of a Xmas tornado box but withe and black with the mechanism parts on it. Credit to the people taking part and some cool drawings. It could have a cursive font and a sketch/ blue print design. Also, what core will you use? And I can attempt to make bigger sketches of each piece of the mech. 
Another box suggestion would be one with a display window, a stand, cursive writing and really futuristic yet with some beautiful sctipts etc.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Sure! I will gladly help. ( inner me: go on! Push your drawing skill to the limit! You can do it! )
> Yeah, I was thinking of a Xmas tornado box but withe and black with the mechanism parts on it. Credit to the people taking part and some cool drawings. It could have a cursive font and a sketch/ blue print design. Also, what core will you use? And I can attempt to make bigger sketches of each piece of the mech.
> Another box suggestion would be one with a display window, a stand, cursive writing and really futuristic yet with some beautiful sctipts etc.


*X man


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

The core will probably be like a more wireframe like version of the yuexiao.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 18, 2016)

Yay! I love the yuexiao core to bits. Also, I will contact you and post the box design here. What would you like featured on the box? Info etc.?


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2016)

Use that logo I made for tempest.

Make two shiny silver stands, a hexagonal prism box with a full 360 viewing window. On the top, put the cube name, and S-0, with signatures of me, abo, you, and Zhang Xiaojing, MoFangGe's head designer.

On the bottom, QiYi logo, barcode, all that legal stuff.

Inside the box, other than the stands and cube, a pamphlet in English and Chinese, and a black mesh bag with silver strings with the logo S-0 on it.


----------



## biscuit (May 18, 2016)

Sion said:


> I love the name idea, it sound menacing and vigorous, something a cube should be.
> 
> As for price, $14 seems like an attractive pricepoint. Not so much that it is expensive, but not so cheap that people question performance.



If this were to be picked up by a company, I highly doubt you'd have any say in the price. It's a business, and they know what they're doing.


----------



## DGCubes (May 19, 2016)

I love this thread. It shows what you can do with a good idea and some motivation. Good luck, and I look forward to the cube!


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 19, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I love this thread. It shows what you can do with a good idea and some motivation. Good luck, and I look forward to the cube!


I think it actually proves that you don't need to be professional to win over a Chinese company's trust.

Joking aside, congrats to everyone who worked on this.


----------



## Cubified (May 19, 2016)

lol


----------



## MoyuFTW (May 19, 2016)

Uh... so little friction would mean it's extremely fast... Lube couldn't slow it down that much because there's nowhere to put lube


----------



## Abo (May 19, 2016)

Ayyy, busy thread! 

As the person modeling the cube, I just finished the edge, and need to figure out how to do the corner, and should have some pieces printed by the weekend hopefully!

To answer some questions and just topics I see as I browse over the thread. I currently have a standard core in the model, because we are working with QiYi it sounds like, I don't see why it wouldn't be incomparable with stickerless, the way it looks in model and assembly, I expect it to be very fast, and probably quite floppy as of now, and I feel like December could be a reasonable time estimate, I have no clue how QiYi goes through with the design process.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 19, 2016)

Man, this is my favourite thread on speedsolving! Thanks to all of you, to Abo, Sin, even DG for helping everyone out with this cube. It would not be possible without all of you.


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 19, 2016)

IMO this cube will be really fast, airy, loud, floppy, and unstable. Looking towards a Roux-Cube as a Roux solver myself
Still a nice try! Keep up the good work tho 
And when are CAD drawings, 3D printed prototypes, etc going to be made?


----------



## Abo (May 19, 2016)

I'm currently working on CAD, have everything but corners done, going to try prototyping by 3D printing really soon, and yea, I kinda expect it to be similar to your prediction, Eduard


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 19, 2016)

I am currently designing the box. I will wake some sketches, and a net. I am also looking for slight altrations to the logo, effects etc. of the tempest name.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 19, 2016)

Wait... we might not be able to do a hexagonal prism box because I believe rubik's brand makes a see through hexagonal prism box wit two stands and a silver inside... waht else could we do??


----------



## Sion (May 19, 2016)

Simple: make t a capsule cylinder


----------



## MoyuFTW (May 20, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Wait... we might not be able to do a hexagonal prism box because I believe rubik's brand makes a see through hexagonal prism box wit two stands and a silver inside... waht else could we do??


Alright, make it heptagonal then. Or an octagon or etc...


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 20, 2016)

I will make a regular box and a heptagonal prism one.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 27, 2016)

I am busy for a while and will not be able to work on the box. Is there any chance someone could work on the fancy box? I may have some time to work on the regular box. Any news from qiyi?


----------



## Sion (May 28, 2016)

One update: The S-0 branch logo I designed is my user. I designed it to have rotational symmetry so it doesn't point to any specific face.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 3, 2016)

Lcool! I always find it frustrating when my logo faces a colour I don't like, so this will be good. How is the project going? Any news from qiyi? Thanks!


----------



## Cubified (Jun 8, 2016)

This cube is gonna be gr8


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

ikr! Any new news?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> ikr! Any new news?


Yes, there is a giveaway going on here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/anti-roux-challenge.61180/

The contest is to do a Roux solve without slice or wide moves. The prizes include a limited edition purple tempest, A free S-0 Tempest of various colours, or a gold S-0 logo specially made.

The purple tempest is one of 5 that will ever be made, so I hope the others aren't as hard to get as this. Because already this competition is being dominated by brilliant minds who I have no chance against


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

I am a codesigner, so I am going to get a special S.O. Tempest anyway ( well, that is what Sion said) 
Also, we need to spread hype about this cube around the community and let people know about this cube. I am currently designing the standard box for th Tempest.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I am a codesigner, so I am going to get a special S.O. Tempest anyway ( well, that is what Sion said)
> Also, we need to spread hype about this cube around the community and let people know about this cube. I am currently designing the standard box for th Tempest.


I think it's best to let people get it if they want to and if it's a good cube, rather then try to encourage people to buy a product they don't know if is good.

Also, as a sidenote, having just a different color as a limited edition isn't very wise, because people can always just use dyes to turn the standard cube into that color plastic. This is why companies often have the limited edition be a transparent, like Gans does.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah, somewhere back in this thread Sion mentioned the limiteds. This was a project that just sprung up, so many people do not know about it,so spreading news would be saying stuff like 'Hey, check out this thread:', explaining it and giving a link, just to spread awareness of this cube. Also, we are grateful for your contribution at the beginning, since it helped us improve the cube.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

Also, that was the 100th comment on the thread. Man, this is one looong thread.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Yeah, somewhere back in this thread Sion mentioned the limiteds. This was a project that just sprung up, so many people do not know about it,so spreading news would be saying stuff like 'Hey, check out this thread:', explaining it and giving a link, just to spread awareness of this cube. Also, we are grateful for your contribution at the beginning, since it helped us improve the cube.


I definitely hope people find out about this cube  I am sure qiyi will advertise it somehow though.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Because already this competition is being dominated by brilliant minds who I have no chance against



Yeah, I agree. I am not that good at such things, however I enjoy watching the genius of others who are good at such things.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

I sure do hope so. Also, I hope there will NEVER be a New Island knock-off. Also, what do you think Of Mats getting his own branch at qiyi?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I sure do hope so. Also, I hope there will NEVER be a New Island knock-off. Also, what do you think Of Mats getting his own branch at qiyi?


Mats Valk? What's his branch called?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

It is called 'The Valk'. I know, very creative, but it is cool that they started fullout sponsoring him.


----------



## Abo (Jun 8, 2016)

Going to address the past few posts before my update: There is still no current guarantee that this will be a mass produced product, but hopefully it will be!
Now, update from my end!
Today, I got the first full prototype 3D printed and assembled, which brought forth some issue that I couldn't have predicted form looking at individual printed pieces or the models, which then caused me to go back and make seemingly appropriate changes for another full print. However, tomorrow is my last day of school, which I use for modeling and 3D printings, plus, I fly a thousand miles away in 4 days, so the changes I made today that are to be printed will have to be the final ones for about two months most likely.
The prototype, being 3D printed, was very catchy, I had to have it super tight due to some issues involving issues I hadn't caught, and it was super, super catchy, and caps liked to fall out a bit. I altered part models to hopefully get rid of the source of all that catching, and make it so it can be looser to test with!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh.. still.. great that we have the first model. Do you want to share a video with me and Sion? Not here,but on the private chat thing. If that is ok of course.. Also, could I see the pieces? I might find a way to overcome the issues but I need to have a bit more details of the actual pieces. Again, Sion requested to not post any more images or details here, because qiyi does not want the idea to be stolen. About the caps... what is we made 3 bits that stick out of the cap and places for them in the center piece? 3 so that you can put it back with ease. ANyway, I need to go now. See ya!


----------



## Vexatious (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey guys! When is this cube getting released? I'm very excited for this cube to release. It's gonna be pretty good! Also, just for fun... How much does 3D printing cost? I've heard it's pretty expensive


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jun 10, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> How much does 3D printing cost? I've heard it's pretty expensive


Actually 3D printing is pretty cheap, you could print a 3x3 only with 2-3 dollars depending on the quality of the material used and the print quality. The printer is the most expensive part of 3d printing


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, it is still in development, and not everything is sure, so I cannot really say. Also, I do not want to spoil anything.


----------



## Abo (Jun 10, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> Hey guys! When is this cube getting released? I'm very excited for this cube to release. It's gonna be pretty good! Also, just for fun... How much does 3D printing cost? I've heard it's pretty expensive


Really can't say when, or even quite if the cube will hit mass production, and as for 3D printing, printers can cost anywhere from $1000 for a solid one, to $30,000+ for top, high end ones, that is printers, material is pretty cheap, and the amount that goes into a part, like a cube piece, is hardly anything, so printers, can be expensive, printing, quite cheap, and fairly efficient


----------



## Sion (Jun 16, 2016)

Okay. It's been a while since I last posted here, so I felt that it was appropriate to send out an update;

I'm honestly not sure where QiYi went, and I hope they are still in it with us. So at the moment i'm not sure if we will be able to make this mass produced, although i'm absolutely still in this project and trillions of light years away from quitting.

With that said, there is a chance that the giveaway might not happen (at least for a long time), but as stated before,i'm all hands in devoted to the project, but I again don't know where QiYi went, or if they were just giving support and not really interested. I personally thing that they are rather busy with designing other puzzles, and I want to believe the latter over the former.

In the very worst case scenario, I might try to produce this here in the US, and possibly market out globally in a store bought setting.

Right now, as Abo has said, our prototype catches. A lot. we did try rounding the edges and corners, but we still have this issue. I want to come to the community for ideas of how we can fix this catching issue. So place your ideas here, and maybe we can use them to help better our designs.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 16, 2016)

Sion said:


> Okay. It's been a while since I last posted here, so I felt that it was appropriate to send out an update;
> 
> I'm honestly not sure where QiYi went, and I hope they are still in it with us. So at the moment i'm not sure if we will be able to make this mass produced, although i'm absolutely still in this project and trillions of light years away from quitting.
> 
> ...



I'd recommend checking the internals to see what's actually catching. It might be the stalks of the pieces, and if so, maybe you should round those off. Keep in mind it could also be related to the material you're using; 3D printer material is quite different from plastic that's usually used.


----------



## Seanliu (Jun 18, 2016)

This thread is one of my favorites on this forum - I've been lurking ever since this post came out! I'd love to help, but I can't think how. Maybe I could do a post about you on my website?


----------



## Abo (Jun 18, 2016)

Seanliu said:


> This thread is one of my favorites on this forum - I've been lurking ever since this post came out! I'd love to help, but I can't think how. Maybe I could do a post about you on my website?


Due to it being summer, I have no access to my schools 3D printers, which is where I was working on prototype and model alterations and such when communicating with Sion, so overall, this project is a little bit on-hold per se. Anyway, to what you were saying, what is your website, wanna know a little about it before you go off posting about this on there.

And also THANK YOU ALL who believe in this project and have offered some form of support to it, I am encouraged by that, as well as sorry to say that it needs to be put away for a little while essentially.


----------



## Sion (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm going to add to what Abo said. You should all know how every day I feel motivated because of your support.

Qiyi hasn't been responsive lately. I don't want to ditch them at all, but I an starting to grow worried of their inactivity. So again, if anyone has ideas of how we can make QiYi notice the amount of effort placed into this project, or even another company, please let us know. Your support is most appreciated.

Another thing you should know is that this is the very first design Abo and I have created, and this is my very first time trying to get any of my ideas mass produced, so there is a slim chance that this might not work out. If it doesn't, I will let you all know, but I do want to know if you will give Abo and I support, despite putting all this hard effort into something that unfortunately didn't come to be. Don't say it's over yet, Abo and I are still talking of working on the cube.

I just wanted to get that update out to just let you all know what we've been doing.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello Sion and Abo,
Although a bit presumptuous to say, I have a few design ideas that I think could bring about some great performance. I have been developing my ideas in CAD with plans to produce a cube (not with the intention of mass producing it) however, I encountered a similar limitation regarding access to a 3d printer given that my only access to one is through school and I let the idea grow dusty with growing summer preoccupation. When I discovered this thread, it was greatly exciting to know that others are on a similar track. Again, I truly believe that my design ideas could be of truly valuable input. I hope that the spontaneity or sketchy nature of this post does not take away from the potential consideration of my ideas in such a project. Please consider sending me a PM.
-Adam


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jun 25, 2016)

Sion can we see the puzzle so we can have a look at why it's catching? That would help best. If you don't want to share it publicly, just PM us and we'll try to help


----------



## Abo (Jun 25, 2016)

One issue with the prototype is that I essentially made an issue with the total inner track radius, which affects springs and hardware, so basically, it has to be super tight which causes force on the pieces in a bad way, I also have the pieces with rounding off on some areas to put together a v2 prototype, but hadn't realized that the inner radius caused the tension issue, so yea


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 25, 2016)

We are sorry, but we are not allowed to share specifics publicly here by qiyi.


----------



## David Jiang (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi there, I want to get into puzzle designing. What application would be the best for designing a puzzle. How do I design a puzzle. How do I get plastic to mold it. How do I mold it.


----------



## Abo (Jul 3, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> Hi there, I want to get into puzzle designing. What application would be the best for designing a puzzle. How do I design a puzzle. How do I get plastic to mold it. How do I mold it.


Personally when designing and modeling, I like autodesk inventor, mainly because I know how to use it, from school and challenges in robotics and stuff. As for producing puzzles, 3D printing is the best way to produce prototypes, or actual puzzles for a normal person, and molding is really not a commercial activity, so yea.
Unless, you are talking about using sculpting putty for things like mods, then you mold pieces, but by hand and then sanding down


----------



## Sion (Jul 4, 2016)

Shoutout to DGCubes for mentioning us on the recent DIsone Podcast! Your support is heavily appreciated


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 6, 2016)

Sion said:


> Shoutout to DGCubes for mentioning us on the recent DIsone Podcast! Your support is heavily appreciated



Thanks! 
You guys deserve it; the work and dedication in this thread is admirable.


----------



## Sion (Jul 24, 2016)

So! second prototype. much more of a success! 

We realized, most flaws are only because it is 3d printed. we hope to get better stuff soon!


----------



## Sion (Aug 26, 2016)

So... I have a few short announcements.

First off, we are now starting a troubleshoot with Qiyi on our designs. I'm not disclosing any info such as mech yet, mainly on QiYi's request and that it is still underdeveloped.

Right now, i'm talking with QiYi so S-0 can actually be a real sub division of the Qiyi Company.

Also, I'm starting to work on an S-0 Skewb, and an S-0 2x2. Again, this is all early stage stuff, and right now i'm brainstorming ideas to share with my team on those puzzles.

I just want to explain what the goal of S-0 is going to be if QiYi accepts S-0. Our goal is to create puzzles with unique mechanisms that push limits and can only be described as daring and innovative. We are experimenting with all sorts of interesting design elements that aren't found on most cubes, and trying to set new trends in the cubing community.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 26, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 26, 2016)

When I first saw this thread, I kinda blew it off as a wild dream... It would appear that I stand corrected. Good job guys!


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 26, 2016)

Woah same as biscuit... Saw this a while back and laughed a bit, but now it looks very possible...


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 26, 2016)

so is the feeling going to be meiying like from what ive read its fast and airy right?


----------



## Sion (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, it's in the early stages. I hopened it has a feeling that is sort of like a hybrid between a guangying and weilong.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey Sion, just moved and internet etc. is not fully ready, so sorry I was not able to help out in designing recently. Will get back to you on skype. Also, yeah, progress!


----------



## Sion (Aug 31, 2016)

So everyone!

I think while we're in the middle of adjusting the tempest, we should start making blueprints on other puzzles.

Put a hashtag next to the puzzle you want to see next. If you want to see some non WCA puzzles, Place #NonWCA
in your post.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 31, 2016)

#Pyraminx


----------



## biscuit (Aug 31, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> #Pyraminx



#notPyraminx


----------



## Sion (Aug 31, 2016)

biscuit said:


> #notPyraminx



Please put what you want instead of what you don't want. Thank You.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 1, 2016)

#2x2
Try to design a 2x2 that has equal performance on every layer. Moyu 2x2s have a weird aligning mech, causing opposite layers to perform differently. One side will be slower and will allow for less cornercutting, while the opposite side will be faster and will corner cut more. My theory is that this is what causes 2x2s to be catchy. The locking mech of the dayan is the best one I've seen yet. I suggest that you try something like that, and then develop the specific edge and corner designs from there on. (Smooth feel is also preferred by most cubers).


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 1, 2016)

#2x2 And I agree with what PDF said


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 1, 2016)

#2x2
If u can make it feel like a mix between a fangshi and a dayan about make it really fast and an option for 55mm


----------



## genericcuber666 (Sep 1, 2016)

#13x13morphinx


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 1, 2016)

#Megaminx.

I'd just be curious to see what you'd do. Octocore or something could be interesting.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 1, 2016)

#2x2 mainly because my Dayan is dayan'


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 1, 2016)

#Kilominx anyone?


----------



## Cryoo (Sep 1, 2016)

#7x7, #2x2, #feet3x3, #squan


----------



## Abo (Sep 2, 2016)

Cryoo said:


> #7x7, #2x2, #feet3x3, #squan


The squan market has like 5 things in the lineup right now, and the big sail is gr8 for feet


----------



## Sion (Sep 4, 2016)

Everyone, the feedback for the next puzzle we will work on is in, aanndddd....

It is the S-0 2x2, whos designs are being led by Turn n' Burn!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 4, 2016)

Sion said:


> Everyone, the feedback for the next puzzle we will work on is in, aanndddd....
> 
> It is the S-0 2x2, whos designs are being led by Turn n' Burn!


Yay. hope you will make a good 2x2!


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 7, 2016)

Abo said:


> the big sail is gr8 for feet



I respectfully disagree. Out of the box the Big Sail is far too fast for feet, and it's nearly impossible to get the layers to align. Removing the stock lube with sandpaper or a file helps, but for me that still wasn't enough to make it better than my broken-in and lubed Rubik's brand for feet.


----------



## Abo (Sep 7, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I respectfully disagree. Out of the box the Big Sail is far too fast for feet, and it's nearly impossible to get the layers to align. Removing the stock lube with sandpaper or a file helps, but for me that still wasn't enough to make it better than my broken-in and lubed Rubik's brand for feet.


As someone who has size 12 shoes, I simply can't do a foot solve with a normal sized cube, slowing mine down was a matter of over lubing with weight 3, rather than with actual heavy lube, but if yours works for you then that's what matters


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 7, 2016)

Abo said:


> As someone who has size 12 shoes, I simply can't do a foot solve with a normal sized cube, slowing mine down was a matter of over lubing with weight 3, rather than with actual heavy lube, but if yours works for you then that's what matters



True, what works for you is what matters, but it's not all foot size. I wear 13EEEE.


----------



## Sion (Oct 5, 2016)

Just wanted to update, 

Within the following week, we will print the third prototype of the s-0 tempest. With a fixed corner base, we hope it will be the best design update yet, then we will send things to Qiyi to decide the fate of the puzzle.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 5, 2016)

Sion said:


> Just wanted to update,
> 
> Within the following week, we will print the third prototype of the s-0 tempest. With a fixed corner base, we hope it will be the best design update yet, then we will send things to Qiyi to decide the fate of the puzzle.


Hopefully it has a good fate!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 5, 2016)

Tricks said:


> Pretty sure nobody cares


About you?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol guys tricks is here to troll, read his member intro it's way too funny


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Lol guys tricks is here to troll, read his member intro it's way too funny


he goes to my school and in science class monday he decided to sign up for some reason... then today he starts trolling :3


----------



## Sion (Oct 25, 2016)

We might want to move this to hardware. Abo might send me a 3d printed copy before the end of the year.


----------



## Cubified (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok, so is this cube just talking or is it going to be released because last time asked you said that it would be released in fall 2016 and here we are but no progression. Not trying to be rude but i was really hyped and i dont know if that was for nothing


----------



## Sion (Nov 14, 2016)

We are trying to push release for march. I just need to talk to my team to speed things up a bit, Schoolwork and such is constraining our schedule


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sion said:


> We are trying to push release for march


start the hype train choo choo
if your pushing march does that mean you have the design basically finished?


----------



## Sion (Nov 14, 2016)

We do have a prototype, ABO just needs to print out updated edges to help corner cutting, and I'll get a prototype to update you all. Hoping to get a prototype in my mailbox before the end of the year.


----------



## Ikki (Dec 28, 2016)

What happened to the prototype now?

Sent from my MyPhone MY33 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 28, 2016)

Ikki said:


> What happened to the prototype now?
> 
> Sent from my MyPhone MY33 using Tapatalk


New thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/new-3×3-unboxing-is-here.63014/


----------



## Sion (Dec 28, 2016)

Ikki said:


> What happened to the prototype now?
> 
> Sent from my MyPhone MY33 using Tapatalk



After that solve, I shared my suggestions with Andrew and shown a few friends, then put it away in my memory box.

Just a little update, andrew and I are putting the project on hold for this week because of winter vacation ad stuff. We will start after winter vacation.


----------



## Ikki (Dec 28, 2016)

Sion said:


> After that solve, I shared my suggestions with Andrew and shown a few friends, then put it away in my memory box.
> 
> Just a little update, andrew and I are putting the project on hold for this week because of winter vacation ad stuff. We will start after winter vacation.


Oooooh, ok!

Sent from my MyPhone MY33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abo (Jan 3, 2017)

Break was nice and all, but things are gonna likely be slow for the next few weeks too, sorry to say.

The reason is that I am a dedicated member to my high schools FRC (first robotics) team, and the build season starts this Saturday, and lasts 6 weeks. Between that and the end of the semester for my high school, I am unsure of my free time for the project.

There needs to be some changes to the centers and spring wells mainly before seeing other areas to improve, perhaps the design will take a valk approach to the springs, the cube is smaller in dimensions, which affects room for springs, and the initial inner track diameter is also a little bigger than ideal most likely but would take a ton of time to redo all of, so that is a last resort if things can't work otherwise, but would drastically change the way stuff feels and works, so I don't really want to go back for all of the work, but can if needed.

Happy new year everyone, I'll have resurfaced to humanity in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Cryoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Abo said:


> The squan market has like 5 things in the lineup right now, and the big sail is gr8 for feet



It's been almost a year, and only 3 came out, and they all have flaws


----------

